# Printing UPC Stickers - Need Thermal Transfer Printer



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I need a thermal trasnfer label printer for printing UPC stickers. I use a zebra lp2844 for my mailing labels , but I can't do that for my upc labels, as the labels will fade . I need a thermal transfer printer and wanted to know if anybody had suggestions. I am thinking an industrial size that uses the bigger rolls.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I have been looking into a zebra printer and here on their website it says your printer can do UPC labels

LP 2844-Z Desktop Direct Thermal Label Printer


http://www.zebra.com/id/zebra/na/en/index/products/printers/desktop/lp2844.1.tabs.html

maybe you are using the wrong paper??


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

the lp2844 is a direct thermal printer, it's a great printer, but it isn't a thermal transfer printer


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is another zebra.. we use this for UPS labels and it works great

Dual Bar Code Printer


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks for your help, but i'm looking for an industrial size that will take the 3" core rolls, not a desktop


----------



## petedude2lu3 (Oct 19, 2010)

I wrote a whole bunch of stuff about thermal transfer printers for you but there was a crash. so Here's the short of it:

I used to be a label printer technician for First Choice Labels, so I know a lot about printers.

You can buy successfully from 3 avenues:
1.My old employer, First Choice Labels First Choice Labels 972-228-0122
2.EBAY
3.My DMX-Prodigy Plus ($300) or my DMX-M4210 ($800)

Any thermal transfer printer can make high print quality bitmap halftone images, depending on your patience. The key is to avoid downtime and stay ready-to-print.

I recommend buying any Datamax printer colored blue. The M-Class are my favorite. Try to get USB. Stay away from Serial Interface, it's slow and makes headaches. Parallel interface is OK if you have the cables. 

You might want to try a "Citizen" thermal transfer printer, such as the CL-S700 they look promising but I have no experience with them.

Make sure it is in fact "Thermal Transfer!!!" Thermal transfer can do direct thermal, but direct thermal cannot do thermal transfer. Thermal Transfer is higher quality, more versatile, and cheaper.

Be very careful buying Zebra STRIPE. They feature a plastic chassis and usually complete wrecks.

The cheapest, highest performance printer you can get is Datamax Prodigy series, but they use a serial interface and are otherwise difficult to operate. Only I know the secrets to effective Prodigy printing. You will probably need my tech support to install one. 

When buying your printer, use the same discretion you would for buying a used car. Clean interior, nice test print, no big dents or corrosion, etc.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I did get a thermal transfer printer bought, it is a zebra zm400 (new) ,but I havent taken the time to hook it up yet.


----------

